# Die Kaufland Verschwörung



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2011)

Die Kaufland Verschwörung


26.3.
Das Kaufland wird mir unheimlich. Als ich heute morgen
einkaufen war, hörte ich zum ersten Mal diese Durchsage:
"42, bitte 7." Was hat das zu bedeuten? Ich legte schnell
die Hundebürste zurück, die ich für meinen Dackelrüden
kaufen wollte, und verließ das Kaufhaus. Überall Kameras.

27.3.
Auch in der Lebensmittelabteilung also: "20 bitte, 20!"
Rätselhaft: Sofort nach der Durchsage nahm die Wurstverkäuferin
die von einer Kundin reklamierte Dauerwurst widerspruchslos
zurück. Zufall?

28.3.
Posten in der Stoffabteilung bezogen. Schon nach zehn
Minuten konnte ich zwei Durchsagen festhalten: "15, bitte!"
und "13, bitte 2!" Mag sein, dass ich mich bei der letzten
verhört habe. Was soll das? Heisst 'Fünfzehn' etwa:
"Fräulein Bauer bitte zur Kasse 1"? 'Dreizehn' soviel wie
"Herr Dr. Mann, bitte zum Chef" und 'Dreiunddreißig'
"Herr Warnke, wenn Sie sich noch einmal im Schritt kratzen,
während Sie bedienen, fliegen Sie raus!"?

30.3.
Ich glaube, hier ist eine fremde, dunkle Macht am Werk.
Warum sonst würde man Codes benutzen? Bislang habe ich 93
verschiedene, teilweise auch mit Buchstaben. Pro Tag kommen
etwa 20 neue hinzu. Ich brauche mehr Zeit.

2.4.
Ich habe meinen Job gekündigt.

3.4.
Der erste ganze Tag im Kaufland. Zwei Stunden Lebensmittel,
drei Elektronik, fünf Autozubehör. Im Cafe kennen sie mich
schon. Tarnung?

4.4.
Der Hausdetektiv verfolgt mich. Ich habe Angst. Auch
andere Kunden scheinen die Durchsagen wahrzunehmen.
Eine ältere Dame zuckte sogar zusammen. Eine ehemalige
Verkäuferin? Ihr verhärmtes Aussehen läßt darauf schließen.
Ich folge ihr bis zum Ausgang. Nichts. (Verströmt das
Gebläse am Eingang ein Gas?)

5.4.
Die Zahlen werden immer höher. Ich brauche ein neues
Notizbuch. Irgendetwas ist im Gange.

6.4.
Stasi?! Ich gehe davon aus. Ich muß Erika warnen.
Sie kauft hier immer noch arglos ein. Ich schon seit Tagen
nicht mehr. Alles, was ich bei Kaufland gekauft habe,
werfe ich weg. Meine Geldreserven sind bald aufgebraucht.
Ich gehe nicht mehr ins Kaufland-Cafe. Vermutlich ist im
Essen eine Droge, die einen die Durchsage überhören läßt.

8.4.
Heute morgen war ein Reklamezettel von Kaufland in der
Post. Ohne Absender. Sie wissen also, wo ich wohne.
Anzeige? Erika meint, ich sehe Gespenster. Was soll ich tun?

"Wollen Sie eine Tüte?" hat mich die Verkäuferin bei
meinem Alibieinkauf gefragt. Sie hatte so etwas Lauerndes
im Blick. Natürlich habe ich die Tüte abgelehnt, ich weiß
genau, was da drin gewesen wäre.

10.4.
Jetzt wird es ernst: Eine junge, gutaussehende Frau bot
mir englisches Mürbegebäck an. Angeblich weil
"britische Aktionstage" bei Kaufland sind. Ging zum Schein
darauf ein. Entfernte mich rasch und unauffällig und erbrach
alles wieder. So leicht kriegen sie mich nicht.

11.4.
Bei der Durchsage "72, sofort 3e!" lief ich in Panik hinaus
in die Fußgängerzone und nach Hause. Wenn man meine Anzuggröße
zu meinem Alter addiert, ist das Ergebnis "72". Und was soll
"3e" bedeuten? Natürlich: Dritter Stock, sofort eliminieren!
Es geht los.

15.4.
Kommissar Böcklin sagte mir heute, dass bei meinem Anschlag
niemand getötet wurde. Lediglich in der Elektroabteilung
entstand größerer Sachschaden. Der Kommissar trug am Revers
ein Namensschild. Darauf stand die Nummer 27.
Also 72 von hinten gelesen. Ich bin verloren ...


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

Lol


----------

